

Gigaom shutting down - chatman
http://recode.net/2015/03/09/techs-pioneering-tech-blog-gigaom-closes-down/

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion of this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9175119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9175119)

